
Show HN: I've compiled a list of the top books for men according to 56 blogs - vhpoet
https://www.readthistwice.com/lists/best-books-for-men
======
vhpoet
Here's the list

How to Win Friends & Influence People by Dale Carnegie

1984 by George Orwell

The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F _ck by Mark Manson

The 48 Laws of Power by Robert Greene

The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee

Rich Dad Poor Dad by Robert T. Kiyosaki

No More Mr Nice Guy by Robert A. Glover

The Road by Cormac McCarthy

Lord of the Flies by William Golding

Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor E. Frankl

The Way of the Superior Man by David Deida

The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People by Stephen R. Covey

Dressing the Man by Alan Flusser

The 4-Hour Workweek by Timothy Ferriss

The Art Of War by Sun Tzu

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury

Into the Wild by Jon Krakauer

Don Quixote by Miguel De Cervantes

Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck

The Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien

East of Eden by John Steinbeck

The 5 Love Languages by Gary Chapman

Think and Grow Rich by Napoleon Hill

I Will Teach You To Be Rich by Ramit Sethi

Awaken the Giant Within by Tony Robbins

Outliers by Malcolm Gladwell

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey

The Power of Habit by Charles Duhigg

Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson

One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez

Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut

You Are a Badass by Jen Sincero

The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Díaz

The Prince by Niccolò Machiavelli

Hatchet by Gary Paulsen

Can't Hurt Me by David Goggins

Between the World and Me by Ta-Nehisi Coates

Band of Brothers by Stephen E. Ambrose

The Millionaire Fastlane by MJ DeMarco

Mastery by Robert Greene

Models by Mark Manson

The Godfather by Mario Puzo

Tools of Titans by Timothy Ferriss

Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace

The Four Agreements by Don Miguel Ruiz

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams

Kingdom Man by Tony Evans

The 50th Law by Robert Greene

The Mask of Masculinity by Lewis Howes

100 Deadly Skills by Clint Emerson

The Giver by Lois Lowry

Steppenwolf by Hermann Hesse

Quiet by Susan Cain

Mate by Tucker Max

Icons of Men's Style by Josh Sims

Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde

Make Your Bed by Admiral William H. McRaven

The Man in the Mirror by Patrick Morley

For Whom the Bell Tolls by Ernest Hemingway

The Stranger by Albert Camus

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller

The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand

Wild at Heart Revised and Updated by John Eldredge

A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole

Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison

Unfu_k Yourself by Gary John Bishop

The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho

Iron John by Robert Bly

The Call of the Wild and White Fang by Jack London

Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson

Modern Romance by Aziz Ansari

White Teeth by Zadie Smith

Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand

Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus by John Gray

Moby Dick by Herman Melville

